# Since ICS Browsing is incredibly Slow.



## Enze6997 (Mar 28, 2012)

All apps run smooth and fast but all of the browsers are rendering incredibly slowly. I am not sure this is a AOKP issue or a general ICS limitation when running on the older GTab Hardware.

It was really quick on CM7.

I have tested this under Stock Browser, Dolphin HD, etc. All slow, blurry rendering takes forever to finish, scrolling stinks too.

Running Milestone 5 of AOKP on Verizon GTab 7.

Anyone have any ideas other than going back to CM7?


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm using chrome, it keeps up really well. Nothing funky on mine. But I'm still a few builds back. 27...not as quick as my gnex. But just as fast as anything else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------

